# 19 turn Spec racing



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Open batteries, 19 turn motors


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what type of motors are most popular


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Chameleon 2, Quad mag, yokomo, integy.


----------

